# Has Anyone Seen These Poljot Valjoux 7750 Chronos?



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I spotted this model and a similar one while surfing the net.It isn't available as yet.

Ian


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Superb dial design. This new range is something to look forward to. There's one called a Buran VM with an interesting ornate crown guard.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I wonder how much they'll reatil for? I would hope to see them at the Â£350-Â£400 mark but who knows.

Poljot watches are gradually creeping up in price and why not? They are such excellent value for money!

Ian


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Couldn't agree more. I read that the Valjoux Aviator IV range will be about US $1000.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

That's nice.......will you be able to get these Roy??


----------

